# Pats: 16-0!



## Chris (Dec 29, 2007)

What a GREAT game. Kudos to the Giants for playing hard right down to the end.

 To the 99.99% of America that was hoping the Pats would lose.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 30, 2007)

B Lopez said:


>



+1


----------



## Steve (Dec 30, 2007)

How you like them apples!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 30, 2007)

And who said cheaters never prosper?


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2007)

Losers, probably.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Dec 30, 2007)

Article's wrong, it was 38-35.

Fuck yeah, Patriots. People always hate the winners for some reason. I hate the losers. *cough Seahawks cough*


----------



## noodles (Dec 30, 2007)

Watch them not even make it to the Superbowl.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't care one way or the other, TBH. I just thought I had a witty observation.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 30, 2007)

Cheaters?  Bob needs to do his homework  

Every single team in the NFL steals defensive signals. Teams change them up each week and move on. It only got reported because Jets coach Eric Mangini and Bill Billichick hate each other. Stemming from when Eric tampered with Deion Branch and Bill had their camera guy thrown out of a game last season. Eric wanted to embarrass Bill and get revenge. Sentiment around the league among GMs is that Eric will never get another head coaching job again because he broke the sacred rule.

Everyone who knows football knows 'Spygate' is a non-story, just something to fill up pages for the benefit of lazy sportswriters.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 30, 2007)

Homework shmomework. Like I said, I was just being my usual (sh)witty self. 


Of course, a Google search on 'Patriots cheat' yields THIS gem as its first return. 

ESPN - Sources: Goodell determines Pats broke rules by taping Jets' signals - NFL


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 30, 2007)

Breaking a rule and cheating isn't always the same thing. Goodell also said he believed the Patriots gained ZERO competitive advantage. It was just a procedural rule that was broken. You're allowed to video tape the other team's signals, just not from where they did it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 30, 2007)

Nick, you're totally taking the wind out of my (awesome) joke.

I hate you.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry


----------



## Shawn (Dec 31, 2007)

It was a good game. I still can't believe the Pats are 16-0. Insane.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 31, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> You're allowed to video tape the other team's signals, just not from where they did it.



Not according to the league:



> "The rule is that no video recording devices of any kind are permitted to be in use in the coaches' booth, on the field, or in the locker room during the game," the league said in a statement from spokesman Greg Aiello. "Clubs have specifically been reminded in the past that the videotaping of an opponent's offensive or defensive signals on the sidelines is prohibited."



Schefter: NFL determined Patriots have violated rules


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Homework shmomework. Like I said, I was just being my usual (sh)witty self.
> 
> 
> Of course, a Google search on 'Patriots cheat' yields THIS gem as its first return.
> ...



Perhaps the best place to give sneaky signals isn't on live tv, watched by millions, in a stadium, in front of 48,000 people. 

I CAN'T BELIEVE THEY SAW ME!!


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Not according to the league:
> 
> Schefter: NFL determined Patriots have violated rules



I guess the Jets are cheaters then as well, along with every team in the league.

Courier News Online - Jets have taped Pats, too



> HEMPSTEAD, N.Y.  The spy games between the Jets and New England Patriots began last season. The Jets were caught videotaping at Gillette Stadium last season and the Patriots had that employee removed from the area, according to published reports Wednesday.
> 
> Jets coach Eric Mangini said his team received permission to film behind both end zones during the playoff game in January.
> 
> "We taped the game, is what we taped, and we taped end-zone copy of the game, and we tape a double end zone, which is standard operating procedure for us," Mangini said Wednesday. "We request that every single road game and it's usually granted if physically it's possible. And when people request it from us, we do the same thing: We grant it."



Videotaping between teams is a courtesy that almost all teams extend to one another. Cheating in bold!



Mike Mangini said:


> *"We do it every time we go on the road,"* Mangini repeated. "We ask for permission to do it. It's within the league rules and when people ask us to do it, we grant it, as well."


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 31, 2007)

Patriots: sidelines

Jets: end-zone


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Topic: beaten to death
Pats: Perfect Season
Jets: Owned


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 31, 2007)

Bob's Joke: Still Supreme
Bob's Joke, Part Deux: Speaking of beating things to death, _I'm_ beating it to death now. 
Pats: Fuck'em. Go Steelers!



They should put an asterisk behind the Pat's record in the books.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris said:


> Topic: beaten to death
> Pats: Perfect Season
> Jets: Owned



It's about to get talked about some more; a group of Jets fans has filed a $184 million dollar lawsuit against the Patriots, and their head coach.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2007)

Jets fans should sue their own team for being an embarrassment and a disgrace year after year.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 31, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> embarrassment and a disgrace



If fans are allowed to sue for those reasons, maybe I should sue the Dolphins for this disaster of a season.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 1, 2008)

The Browns owe me a shit-ton of money, then.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 1, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Pats: Fuck'em. Go Steelers!



 Bob


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2008)

garcia3441 said:


> It's about to get talked about some more; a group of Jets fans has filed a $184 million dollar lawsuit against the Patriots, and their head coach.



 Where'd they get that figure?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 1, 2008)

Chris said:


> Where'd they get that figure?





> The lawsuit maintained that because other teams found illegal videotaping by the defendants, Jets ticket holders should be compensated for all games played in Giants Stadium between the Jets and Patriots since Belichick became head coach in 2000.
> 
> The two calculated that because customers paid $61.6 million to watch eight "fraudulent" games, they're entitled to triple that amount -- or $184.8 million -- in compensation under the federal Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organization Act and the New Jersey Consumer Fraud Act.




Jets ticket holder sues Patriots and coach Belichick, seeks damages of more than $184 million - NFL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2008)

Best of luck with that. I'm going to sue for every baseball game that I watched where Barry Bonds played.


----------

